# Looking for some advice



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

This year I've picked up close to a route worth of driveways on 1/2 acre and bigger lots. Almost all of them have all kinds of curves, extremely tight areas for turning and other fun configurations that are making plowing them with my f250 a real chore to say the least. A Wrangler seems ideal for these driveways. What limitations if any, could you see a 6cyl. Wrangler having for these types of drives? Also, does anyone use pull-plow with their Jeep? If so how do you like the combo? 
Thanks for any advice


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

It is a great vehicle for drives. The TJ and the 2012 JK's would work fine. Make sure you get a 7 1/2 foot plow. I had an 07 JK and had no issues with power for plowing. But the newer engine is a very good engine. The in line 6 used before the JK was a hard worker.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

JK-Plow;1722891 said:


> It is a great vehicle for drives. The TJ and the 2012 JK's would work fine. Make sure you get a 7 1/2 foot plow. I had an 07 JK and had no issues with power for plowing. But the newer engine is a very good engine. The in line 6 used before the JK was a hard worker.


Thanks for the feedback. I'm looking at possibly buying an 02 Wrangler sport 6cyl. automatic trans. and putting a Boss sport duty 7 ft. plow on it. I'm still doing research, but so far it seems like a good set up. Do you ever run into major traction problems stacking snow? I read the thread regarding pull plows on Jeeps, but does anyone else have first hand experience on how the truck handles the weight? 
Thanks again for your help guys


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

What you need is more weight, and probably tire chains. Get yourself concrete weights to FILL the back seat up -- its the only way to keep one of those moving in a straight line, and to keep traction.

Also DO NOT go over 6'8" plow. Contrary to the masochist from above, light weight and short wheel base have a VERY hard time pushing snow, the narrower the plow, the easier the work. Those kind of driveways you're talking about will be a nightmare with 7' or longer.

As far as a pull plow goes, its probably a GREAT idea, since it will add weight to the back of the vehicle where it sorely needs it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have plowed for 1 year with a F150 and then 26 years with jeeps. As jason said jeeps are light HOWEVER when angled a 6.8 plow is not as wide as my jeep. So I use a 7 1/2 plows. I add 200 to 400 Lb of weight to the REAR recever hitch (a second bumper weighing 400 Lb plugs in to my receiver hitch). And I use REAL snow tires BLIZZAK. I have no problem pushing 12" of snow. In fact I can push MORE snow than my friend with a F250 with ballast can push.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ your friend isn't very good at plowing is he....?
Was he using a 6.6ft plow? 

I know you know how to plow and a jeep is a agile rig,
(I had one with a plow)
but it can't out push a 2500 that is set up properly and with a operator who knows how to plow.
Tt just doesn't have the weight or capabilities.

I agree a 7.6ft plow is a must, I don't know why they even make then narrower.
keep adding weight to the back as theplowmeister
stated.

He knows jeeps...


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

I've never had any traction issues plowing with my xj I had a ram I plowed with with really good all season tires and 600lbs of weight against the tailgate and all it would do is spin im upgrading next season to a 7.6 plow I have a 6.6 meyestern and a snow dogg hd75 off the ram in gonna either try to trade in for a v plow or try to use it next season


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys. I've always been intrigued by the unique plowing potential of a Jeep. I'm going over all the pros and cons of a Jeep vs. a chevy 1500 short bed. Manueverability, power, plow options are all factors in the decision. 
Thanks again-


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry if I'm bugging you guys but one more question. In 2011 we has a blizzard here in Chicago that dumped 2 feet of wet snow. It drifted overnight to 4 feet in some spots. My f250 could barely get through the route, without getting stuck three times. Have you guys ever plowed snow like that with a Jeep? 
Thanks again-


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

we had 27" of snow... I plow with the storm.... If I tried to plow all 27" at one time id have problems too. When I have to plow that much snow I raise the blade 6" and make 1 or two passes, then I can plow the drive.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

I can't remember if we've ever plowed anything close to what we did in that blizzard. We plow with the storm as well, but once the city decided to pull their trucks off the roads overnight, we did too. Like you said Plowmeister, it seems like plowing that much snow with a Jeep would be possible. It would just take a different approach and more time. The more I look at it, the more a Jeep makes sense- Thanks


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

theplowmeister;1723444 said:


> I have plowed for 1 year with a F150 and then 26 years with jeeps. As jason said jeeps are light HOWEVER when angled a 6.8 plow is not as wide as my jeep. So I use a 7 1/2 plows. I add 200 to 400 Lb of weight to the REAR recever hitch (a second bumper weighing 400 Lb plugs in to my receiver hitch). And I use REAL snow tires BLIZZAK. I have no problem pushing 12" of snow. In fact I can push MORE snow than my friend with a F250 with ballast can push.


Aftermarket wheels on yours that stick out more than stock wheels? A good medium in these situations -- assuming that you can find a plow vendor that actually makes this size -- is 7'. But yeah, I definitely agree that you don't want your vehicle to be wider than your plow, that just makes it even worse.

The thing I don't like about receiver weights, is that they are cantilevered past the rear axle, and thus actually reduce weight on the front axle. The more weight on the front, the better you can steer.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

2004 Rubicon auto with Fisher 6'-9" with pro wings. Jeep pushes snow like a tank, and makes those crazy shaped driveways much easier. Love my Jeep it amazes me on what it can do all the time.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

jasonv;1724928 said:


> Aftermarket wheels on yours that stick out more than stock wheels? A good medium in these situations -- assuming that you can find a plow vendor that actually makes this size -- is 7'. But yeah, I definitely agree that you don't want your vehicle to be wider than your plow, that just makes it even worse.
> 
> The thing I don't like about receiver weights, is that they are cantilevered past the rear axle, and thus actually reduce weight on the front axle. The more weight on the front, the better you can steer.


That is the whole pint, to take some of the #700+ lb OFF the front axle. and push down on the rear axle. I mean the plow is cantilever over the front wheels and takes weight off the rear axle, I want to put the weight back on the rear axle 50/50 not 90/10 F/R putting weight in front of the rear wheals just puts MORE weight on the front too.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

theplowmeister;1725583 said:


> That is the whole pint, to take some of the #700+ lb OFF the front axle. and push down on the rear axle. I mean the plow is cantilever over the front wheels and takes weight off the rear axle, I want to put the weight back on the rear axle 50/50 not 90/10 F/R putting weight in front of the rear wheals just puts MORE weight on the front too.


Plow doesn't add any significant weight to the front when its down for plowing.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jasonv;1726502 said:


> Plow doesn't add any significant weight to the front when its down for plowing.


Yes but most guys do more than run up and down their own drivway, the counter weight is to balance the vehicle while driving from place to place.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

My light frame pump and mount , lifting arm and frame and 1/2 of the the "A" frame come in at over #200 so ya it ads weight.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

After much time going over the pros and cons of a Jeep for these types of driveways, I've decided that a Chevy 1500 regular cab short box with a pull plow (or f150 equivalent) is the truck best suited for these driveways. It is a longer truck, but a 117" wheelbase and 190" length still makes it small enough to get in the spots I'm going to need it to. The traction to push heavy snow on long runs and also stack it high when push areas are limited, was the main reason for the choice.
Thanks again for all your advice-


----------

